# Kids You Remember From Childhood



## Ruthanne (Apr 29, 2018)

I had a lot of friends when I lived in the city I grew up in.  We were kind of competitive and raced each other down the street and played lots of games.  I remember being a sort of aggressive girl and won lots of the games we played.  I recall many very nice boys and girls who were my friends on the street and we played lots of games and enjoyed it.

Later when my father died this whole family of friends I'd forgotten about over the many years came to me at his house and offered to help me in any way they could.  I wondered why but knew it was just the character of the people they were.  Wish I would have grown up with them all the way but we were separated from my dad when I was quite young and we moved away.


----------



## 911 (Apr 29, 2018)

I remember a kid next door to where I lived while going to elementary school. We used to play together almost every day. One of our favorite things to play was cops and robbers. I was the cop (what else?) and he was the robber. After I got out of school and then the military and then two years in college and became a State Trooper, I arrested him for theft and possession of a dangerous substance. I thought to myself, "Funny how life can be so ironic at times."


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 29, 2018)

911 said:


> I remember a kid next door to where I lived while going to elementary school. We used to play together almost every day. One of our favorite things to play was cops and robbers. I was the cop (what else?) and he was the robber. After I got out of school and then the military and then two years in college and became a State Trooper, I arrested him for theft and possession of a dangerous substance. I thought to myself, "Funny how life can be so ironic at times."


Hahahahaha, great story and how ironic, too!


----------



## jujube (Apr 29, 2018)

There was a guy I went all the way through school with, first grade on.  He was always the one in trouble, graduating from Dennis the Menace to a full-blown "hood" in high school.  

It was much to my surprise to learn that he later went on to become the Chief of Police in the large city we grew up in.  A classic case of "whooda thunkit?"


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 29, 2018)

The boy next door. He moved in when we were both 5 years old.  We were summer friends for 4 or 5 years. Because of our birthdates he ended up a year behind me in school.  Later his younger brother got old enough to hang with us (poor kid). There were 4 brothers who lived on the other side of me---2 younger, 2 older.  Their favorite pastime was throwing rocks at each other.  Not my cup of tea.  I threw like a girl.  

The boy next door became an attorney.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 29, 2018)

The first person who comes to mind was a longtime classmate-  a red-haired mischievous kid who was the class cutup/clown all through school.  Everybody liked him.  When we were in the first grade, and the teacher was out of the room for an extended period of time (happened often), Owen was playing with a paper airplane and accidentally sailed it directly into the overhead light.  Smoke started coming out of the light, and kids were running around frantically not knowing what to do.  Nobody knew where the teacher was, so someone eventually ran down to get the janitor.  
Not long ago, I learned he recently retired after a long, successful career in law enforcement.


----------



## jujube (Apr 29, 2018)

There was a family named "Honey" who lived on the next street over.  They had 5-6 boys, all redheaded, all big guys.  They would beat up anyone who teased them about their last name.  Few people ever did it twice.  Did I say they were big?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 24, 2018)

I was born and raised in the City on a small block with only 40 row homes. We had so many friends growing up because we played outside all day and even at night. Our parents were all friends. I am still friends with a lot of them. Margie, Anita, Pat, Ed, Maria and many more. I am still very close to some of my school friends like my girlfriend Grace who I met in first grade. Unfortunately their are some friends that are no longer with us. I had a wonderful Childhood.


----------



## bingo (Jun 24, 2018)

a girl in my first grade class who never got ice cream....i gave her mine and didn't understand why i didn't get ice cream


----------



## hearlady (Jun 25, 2018)

Yeah, the neighborhood friends are the ones you played with on summer nights until you HAD to go in. Riding bikes, catching frogs, baseball, kickball, hide n seek. Many pacs were made, secrets kept.
These late June days bring back those memories.
Ice cream, watermelon, my birthday, Fourth of July, sun tans, but bites, poison ivy.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 25, 2018)

My best friend of 60 years, also our best man at our wedding..(pic) Also a work friend of 50 years (battling cancer)..
.


----------

